# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة  المنبر اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادره صباح اليوم الاحد الموافق 15/ 2/ 2015م

## mohammed saif

*اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم                          
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم   انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*وينك  يا  صفوة شكرا  مقدما
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة الزعيم

المريخ يرمي قدام  يبداء القتال من
 دار السلام  ويربط الحزام لمعركة عزام 
عبد الصمد يؤكد سلامة   موقف المدينه  . وادارة التنزاني
 لم تتقدم  بطعن  في بكري وتكذب اعلام الضلال 
الزعيم تضبط اكبر عمليه كرم واريحيه  4 جلاكسي
 ومعدات رياضيه هديه تحكيميه لطاقم مباراه افريقيه 
غازريتو نلعب ضد الخصم والطقس  ونسعي لنتيجه ايجابيه
 تسهل مهمة لقاء الاياب  ونجوم الاحمر  يتعاهدون علي الفوز 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً صعباً على ضيفه باور ديناموز الزامبي مساء اليوم
 على ملعب الخرطوم بهدف دون مقابل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من البطولة الكونفدرالية،
 وسجل هدف المباراة الوحيد الكاميروني في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الأول، النتيجة قرّبت 
الخرطوم الوطني كثيراً من الترشح للدور الأول من البطولة وسيدخل مباراة الاياب في 
الاول من مارس المقبل بعدة فرص للتأهل للمرحلة المقبلة من المسابقة.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

وينك  يا  صفوة شكرا  مقدما




حباب  عزوز صباح الورد  
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*صباح الخير ابوحميد
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*صباح الخير للجميع
اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*

 مدافع المريخ السابق و عزام الحالي باسكال 
اجهش بالبكاء حينما التقي برفقاء الامس من اللاعبين
 بجانب البعثة الادارية و هز واوا نجوم المريخ بدموعه
 زملاءه السابقين وادارة البعثة 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تذاكر مخفضة لمباراة المريخ وعزام 








خاص-الزاوية:

طرح نادي عزام التنزاني تذاكر مباراته امام المريخ بفئات مختلفة من 2000 شلن تنزاني ، و3000 شلن و5000 شلن ، ويعادل 2 دولار و3 دولار و5 دولار ، ويطمح النادي التنزاني الى ان يمتلئ الملعب البالغ سعته 7 الف عن اخره حيث بدأ حملة مبكرة للتريوج للمباراة عبر اعلانات الشوارع وقناته التلفزيونية.
الصورة: تذكرة المباراة فئة 2000 شلن

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*حمد لله الف على السلامه ابوحميد والنصر ان شاء الله للمريخ
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



يحل المريخ عصر اليوم ضيفاً على عزام التنزاني في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي 
لابطال افريقيا و تعتبر مباراة اليوم هي الاولي للفريقين في مواجهات البطولة
 الافريقية لبعضهما البعض و يتوقع ان تشهد مباراة اليوم جهدا كبيرا من قبل
 الفريقين خااصة من جانب المريخ الذي يسعي برفقة مدربه في تجاوز سلبيات
 الاعوام السابقة بالتأهل الى الدور المقبل بعد خرج من الدور التمهيديي طوال
 السنوات الماضية و كان مدرب المريخ قد شاهد مع اللاعبين عدداً من الأشرطة
 لمباريات الفريق في البطولات الأفريقية ووقف على قوة و ضعف منافسه
 ووزع المهام على اللاعبين بغية تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية اليوم 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

بعثة المريخ تتابع نهائي امم افريقيا 





خاص-الزاوية:

تابعت بعثة المريخ في مقر اقامتها في الفاشر نهائي امم افريقيا بين غانا وساحل العاج ، ويضم المريخ في صفوفه اوغستين اوكرا وفرانسيس كوفي الغانيين، وتعود بعثة المريخ الى الخرطوم في الخامسة من مساء الاثنين قادمة من الفاشر بعد ان حقق الفريق الفوز في الجولة الرابعة من دوري سوداني الممتاز على هلال الفاشر 2-0 ، ويبدأ الفريق الاعداد لمواجهة عزام التنزاني في ذهاب تمهيدي دوري ابطال افريقيا 15 فبراير الجاري في دار السلام.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

قناة عزام تنقل لقاء كمبالا وكوزموس الكاميروني 





قامت القناة الثانية لفضائية عزام أمس بنقل مباشر لمباراة كمبالا سيتي الاوغندي وكوزموس الكاميروني في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي لدوري ابطال افريقيا والتي جرت بملعب نامبولي بالعاصمة الاوغندية كمبالا، وانتهت المباراة التي تابعتها الزاوية عبر القناة الثانية بفوز كمبالا بهدف وحيد سجله مهاجمه هرمان واسوا قبل نهاية المباراة بسبع دقائق.
وكان الشوط الاول انتهى بالتعادل السلبي فيما استفاد اصحاب الارض من النقص العددي في صفوف الضيوف بعد طرد لاعب كوزموس الكاميروني باتريك ناي بالبطاقة الصفراء الثانية التي اشهرها الحكم في وجهه بدعوى التمثيل بعد سقوطه داخل منطقة الجزاء اثر احتكاك بينه والمدافع.
وقام موفد القناة عقب المباراة باجراء عدد من اللقاءات مع لاعبي ومسؤولي الفريقين واكد حرص القناة على نقل اكبر عدد من مباريات البطولة الافريقية.

______________
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*فى مساعى جاده لقناة الشروق لنقل مباراة المريخ
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
صحيفة تنزانية تتغزل في المريخ وتسخر من عزام









اهتمت صحيفة سيتزن التنزانية بوصول بعثة المريخ وتحدثت في غلافها الرئيسي عن وصول المريخ إلى دار السلام وتجاهلت عزام تماماً وقالت الصحيفة في خبرها إن المريخ وصل ولاعبوه في روح معنوية عالية ولديهم ثقة كبيرة في تحقيق الفوز على عزام الذي وصفته الصحيفة بالفريق الصغير الذي يشارك لأول مرة في دوري الأبطال، وتوقّعت الصحيفة أن يجد المريخ مساندة كبيرة من الجماهير التنزانية لأنه نادٍ كبير ولديه شعبية كبيرة في تنزانيا ورأت الصحيفة أن انشغال إدارة عزام بتعبئة الجماهير ضد المريخ لن تحقق غرضها لأن عزام ليست لديه قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة وأوردت الصحيفة تصريحاً لانطونيو غارزيتو قال فيه إن المريخ جاء للفوز وقالت إن مدرب اللياقة بالمريخ تحدث عن الفريق الكبير الذي يعمل فيه وعن قدرته لتحقيق الفوز على عزام وكذلك أوردت الصحيفة تصريحات لغارزيتو تؤكد ثقته في تحقيق فوز كبير على عزام برغم أن المدرب الفرنسي كان قد اعتذر لكل الصحفيين عن الإدلاء بأي تصريحات لحظة وصول البعثة الحمراء.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

صباح الخير ابوحميد









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

صباح الخير للجميع
اللهم انصر الزعيم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

حمد لله الف على السلامه ابوحميد والنصر ان شاء الله للمريخ




مشكور ياصفوه  محمد حسين  وحسن زياده  وود الشيخ 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
غارزيتو : برهان تيه لم يأتِ بمعلومة عن النادي التنزاني وليس قلقا على فريقي فى مباراة اليوم










دار السلام:اعداد : محمد عوض تصوير : محمد دفع الله

كان أمس التدريب الختامي للمباراة بفندق سيرينا ، ورفض الجهاز الفني للمريخ التدرب على ملعب نادي عزام التنزاني معللا على انه عشب صناعي والفريق تدرب امس على ملعب الاتحاد الصناعي، وخوفا من مراقبة الفريق الخصم لخطة 

الفرنسي غارزيتو التي سيلعب بها المباراة على ملعبهم .
غارزيتو : برهان تيه لم يأتِ بمعلومة عن النادي التنزاني وليس قلقا على فريقي فى مباراة اليوم
قال الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ انه استعان بالجهاز الفني لنادي مازيمبي الذى يشرف عليه مواطنه باتريس كارتيرون لجمع معلومات هامه عن نادي عزام، وقام بإرسال كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن النادي التنزاني الذى شارك فى بطولة ودية بمدينة لومومباشي الكنغولية حيث لم يات برهان تيه بجديد عن الفريق التنزاني فى بطولة مابندوزي التى شارك فيها الفريق ، وعن الطقس قال انهم تدربوا ظهرا امس لكي يتعودوا على الرطوبة فى يوم المباراة غدا.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
المريخ يستخدم سلاح السرعة في البروفة الرئيسية للمواجهة الأفريقية ويرفض المران بملعب المباراة 




دار السلام:اعداد : محمد عوض تصوير : محمد دفع الله
 <H2> </H2>


ادى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ فى فى الثانية من ظهر امس تدريبه الرئيسي على ملعب الاتحاد ذو العشب الصناعي وذلك استعداداً لمباراته يوم غد الاحد امام عزام التنزاني، وحاضر الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو اللاعبين قبل بداية التدريبات وطالبهم بضرورة بذل الجهد فى المباراة المهمة التى تعتبر الاولى للاحمر فى تمهيدي دوري ابطال افريقيا ، بعدها اخضع انطونيو اللاعبين لتدريبات لياقة كما قام مدرب الحراس الجزائري حكيم السبع بإخضاع الحارسين جمال سالم والمعز محجوب لتدريبات شاقة وقوية تألق فيها الثنائي خاصة المعز الذي ادهش مدرب الحراس كثيرا على الرغم من عدم مشاركته مع المريخ حتى الان فى بطولة الدورى الممتاز، وطالب الفرنسي غارزيتو لاعبيه بالسرعة فى الحركة وتمرير الكرة للمهاجمين ، حيث سيستعمل المدرب سلاح السرعة فى مباراة الغد امام الفريق التنزاني. 

المدرب يطالب اللاعبين بالسرعة
طالب الفرنسي غارزيتو لاعبيه بالسرعة فى الحركة وتمرير الكرة للمهاجمين ، حيث سيستعمل المدرب سلاح السرعة فى مباراة الغد امام الفريق التنزاني .

لا يوجد اهتمام بالمباراة بدار السلام من قبل الجمهور
لاحظت (قوون) أنه لا يوجد اهتمام بمباراة الغد من قبل التنزانيين الذين يشجعون فريقي سيمبا والشباب لذلك لا تجد جمهور كبير لنادي عزام على الرغم من انه اغنى ناد حاليا، ليس فى تنزانيا فقط بل فى شرق ووسط افريقيا حيث ترعاه عائلة بخريسيا التى تشارك فى الاقتصاد التنزاني .

الفرنسي يركز على صناعة اللعب من الغاني
ركز المدير الفنى للمريخ الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو على اللاعب الغاني اوغستين اوكرا خاصة فى صناعة اللعب وتمويل المهاجمين بالكرات المتقنة خاصة للمهاجم بكري المدينة السريع فى خط المقدمة والاستفادة من سرعة الثنائي فى الوسط والهجوم .

تدريبات حراس
اخضع الجزائري حكيم السبع الحارسين اليوغندي جمال سالم والوطني المعز محجوب لتدريبات قوية تألق فيها الثنائي خاصة المعز الذي ادهش مدرب الحراس كثيرا ، على الرغم من انه سيدفع فى المباراة بالحارس جمال الذي ظل يشارك دائما فى المباريات المحلية .

جابسون يدخل الخيارات
دخل النيجيري جابسون خيارات مباراة الغد حيث قدم اللاعب اداء جيدا في مركز المحور ، وبذل مجهودا طوال زمن التدريب وادى بمزاجية عالية؛ حيث دافع وهاجم فى نفس الوقت، ويتميز اللاعب بالنفس الطويل والحس التهديفى الجيد واللعب مع المجموعة .

الضغط على لاعبي الوسط
طالب الجهاز الفنى لاعبي الوسط بالتركيز على حامل الكرة للفريق الخصم وعدم اعطائهم الفرصة الكبيرة للتقدم لمناطق دفاع المريخ وان هذا الاسلوب سوف يقلل من خطورة هجوم عزام ويكون خط دفاع المريخ مرتاحا في اوقات كثيرة للمباراة ، وان الدفاع يكون من خط الوسط ، ولن يهمل المدرب خط الهجوم بل ستنظم الهجمات من الوسط للمهاجمين مع الاهتمام بالجانب الدفاعي للاعبين .

قناة عزام المحلية تنقل المباراة
من المنتظر أن تنقل قناة عزام المباراة لمشتركيها ، وذلك حصريا فى تنزانيا ولن تنقل المباراة خارج نطاق الدولة .

الفرنسي يشرف على التغذية
ظل غارزيتو يتفقد الاغذية المعده من الشيف بالفندق قبل تناولها ، وذلك تحسبا لأي طارئ فى الوجبات الثلاث، ودائما مايركز الفرنسي على وجود النشويات فى الوجبات الثلاث بكميات اكبر وعصير البرتقال الذى يعتبره احد محركات اللاعبين فى الملعب وطوال التسعين دقيقة . 

اللاعبين مستعدين بدنيا
قال طبيب المريخ عماد عابدين ان اللاعبين جاهزين بدنياً للمباراة ولا توجد إصابات فى المجموعة الحالية التى اختارها المدرب لمباراة عزام ، وان اللاعبين المتخلفين بسبب الإصابة مثل المصري ايمن سعيد يؤدون تدريباتهم بنظام من الجهاز الفني .

ومائة دولار غرامة لكل لاعب من عزام يصرح
شددت ادارة نادي عزام الخناق على الصحفيين التنزانيين ومنعتهم من الإدلاء باي تصريحات او حوارات مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين؛ حيث ظل إدرايي النادي يتفقدون الصحف يوميا واذا قرأوا اى شيء عن اللاعبين او المدرب يقومون بتغريمة 100 دولار

اعضاء رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر تصل دار السلام لمساندة المريخ
وصل الى العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدولة قطر بقيادة الامين العام للرابطة الدكتور حسن المجمر وسعادة المستشار القانوني مجذوب محمد مجذوب لمؤازرة لاعبي الفريق فى مباراة الغد امام عزام التنزاني، واكد مجذوب علي ان مباراة الغد يجب فيها الانتصار للمريخ؛ حيث ان المدرب والجهاز الفني يعملان عملا جيدا فى هذه الفترة حيث اشاد بها السيد نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس البعثة عبدالصمد محمد عثمان للدور الكبير الذي تقدمه الرابطة للنادي وان حضورهم لمؤازرة اللاعبين فى المباراة شيء ممتاز.

عبدالصمد : السفارة السودانية خير سند لنا فى دار السلام.. والمراقب ممتعض من نادي عزام التنزاني
الفندق هادئ وليس هنالك ضوضاء ومتفائل بنتيجة إيجابية ممتازة
شكر رئيس بعثة المريخ السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان السفارة السودانية بدار السلام ممثلة فى سفيرها وبقية اعضاء البعثة والتي ظلت على الدوام معهم، وقامت بتسهيل كل الامور التى تخص البعثة وذلك لراحة اللاعبين حيث كانوا معنا فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة ، وقال ان مراقب المباراة الاثيوبي كيدانى كان ممتعض من نادي عزام التنزاني كثيرا لعدم استقباله فى مطار دار السلام، كما اشاد بالفندق الذي يحل به المريخ حاليا وقال انه من افخم الفنادق فى العاصمة دار السلام ، وليس هناك ضوضاء بالفندق، إضافة الى انه يعد من اميز الفنادق فى شرق ووسط افريقيا. وعن غارزيتو قال إنه من المدربين المتميزين فى عالم كرة القدم وسيضيف للاحمر كثيرا، وقال انه لم يرَ مدربا مثله منذ العام 1986م.

الاجتماع التقليدي مساء اليوم
سيعقد الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة اليوم بمقر الاتحاد التنزاني، ويمثل المريخ فيه رئيس البعثة السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان الى جانب مسؤول نادي عزام وحكام المباراة الصوماليين والمراقب الاثيوبي .

إدارة الفندق تشيد بلاعبي المريخ
اشادت ادارة فندق سيرينا بالنظام المتبع من لاعبي المريخ حيث يكون كل اللاعبين فى غرفهم وقت الراحة، وهذا مالم تقابله إدارة الفندق من قبل حيث نزل بالفندق عدد كبير من الاندية والمنتخبات الافريقية ولم تكن بمثل هذا النظام الدقيق؛ وقال دانيال انهم سيشجعون المريخ فى مباراة الغد حيث انه يشجع نادي سيمبا التنزاني ولا يحب نادي اللورد عزام .

باسكال يقابل الوفد الاداري والفني فى الاستاد ويبكي لفراق المريخ
قابل باسكال واوا وفد المريخ بقيادة الجهاز الاداري والفني بعد الزيارة التي قاموا بها لملعب عزام التنزاني حيث بكى اللاعب بكاءً شديدا أثار به الانتباه ، حيث لم يدخل العاجي باسكال واوا الى التشكيلة حتى الان ولعب بديلا في عدد كبير من مباريات الفريق التنزاني فى الدوري وبطولتي مابندوزى والكنغو الدمقراطية .

إعلام للجالية السودانية
سيقوم افراد السفارة السودانية بتوزيع اعلام لافراد الجالية التى ستؤازر اللاعبين فى مباراة الغد؛ حيث قام السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان رئيس البعثة والباشمهندس حاتم عبدالغفار بإحضار مائة علم تحمل شعار السودان والمريخ .

الثنائي يلوحان بعلامة الانتصار
لوح الثنائي النيجيري سالمون جابسون والمالي مامادو تراوري بعلامة النصر حيث قالا ان حديثهم بعد المباراة وداخل الملعب فى يوم غد، ويعتبر الثنائي من اللاعبين الذين خبروا القارة الافريقية جيدا حيث خاضا من قبل عدد من البطولات الافريقية مع عدد من الاندية مثل الافريقي التونسي والهلال والاسماعيلي الذي كان يدافع عن شعارهم المالي تراوري والاهلي الليبي الذي خاض معه النيجيري سالمون جابسون مباريات رائعة فى دوري الابطال فى الموسم السابق .

الصحف التنزانية تهتم بالمباراة
اهتمت الصحف التنزانية (الستيزين) و(الديلى نيوز) بمباراة المريخ وعزام حيث حذرت النادي التنزاني من المريخ كثيرا اضافة الى ان الفريق السوداني يضم عددا من اللاعبين الاجانب المتميزين على غرار الكيني الان وانغا والمالي مامادو تراوري اللذان يعتبران من المهاجمين المتميزين فى القارة الافريقية .

*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور يا صفوة و بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

عبد الصمد محمد عثمان: إدارة عزام لم تزرنا ولم تمنحنا الحد الأدنى من الاهتمام






قال الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس بعثة المريخ لتنزانيا إن الوضع مُطمئن ولا يوجد ما يدعو للقلق وأضاف: المشكلة الوحيدة التي واجهتنا تمثلت في أزمة الإيبولا والإصرار على تطعيم جميع أفراد البعثة في المطار ونجحنا في تجاوز الأزمة بهدوء كبير وبحِنكة واقتدار وبدون أي انفعال ولولا المجهود الكبير الذي بذلناه لتجاوز تلك الأزمة لظلت البعثة قابعة في المطار حتى الآن، وأضاف: نشكر أعضاء السفارة السودانية الذين تعاونوا معنا بلا حدود وقدموا لنا خدمات جليلة قبل أن يصل وفد المريخ دار السلام، فقد اختاروا لنا أحد أفضل الفنادق في العاصمة للإقامة فوجد الفندق إشادة خاصة من الفرنسي غارزيتو وأبدى اللاعبون ارتياحهم للإقامة وحتى الآن نجد كل تعاون من أسرة السفارة السودانية الذين قاموا بالواجب وأكثر وأبان عبد الصمد أنهم حرصوا على عزل البعثة في جناح خاص حتى يوفّروا لهم الهدوء وحتى يكون تركيزهم أكبر على المهمة الكبيرة التي تنتظرهم وأشار عبد الصمد إلى أن إدارة الفندق ملتزمة تماماً بتوفير كل ما يطلبه وفد المريخ حيث التزمت بتقديم نوعية الأكل التي طلبناها والتزمت كذلك بتنفيذ كل توجيهات الجهاز الفني في قوائم الطعام ووفّرت لنا إقامة مريحة وهادئة.
عتاب لعزام 
أرسل عبد الصمد صوت عتاب لإدارة نادي عزام وقال: إدارة عزام لم تزُرنا ولم تهتم بنا ولكن هذه الأشياء لا تؤثر علينا كثيراً وفي النهاية من يهتم بك يفرض عليك الاهتمام به عندما يزورك وجدد عبد الصمد إشادته بفندق السلام سارينا وقال إن هذا الفندق يتميز بهدوء نظراً لعدم وجود بار أو ديسكو واصفاً إياه بالفندق المحترم مبيناً أن خبرة أعضاء السفارة بالعاصمة دار السلام ساعدتهم على اختيار هذا الفندق المميز.
رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر تصل دار السلام 
وصل وفد من رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر بقيادة الدكتور محمد عبد الله المجمر رئيس الرابطة ومجذوب محمد أمين المال وكان في استقبالهما الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس البعثة ونائبه حاتم عبد الغفار ووجدت الزيارة ارتياحاً بالغاً من أفراد البعثة الحمراء حيث تحدث المجمر مع غارزيتو وأكد له أن المريخ فريق كبير ومن حُسن حظه يشرف على تدريبه مدرب عالمي ولذلك فهم يثقون في الفرنسي ويطلبون منه تكرار سيناريو مباراة مازيمبي أمام الهلال عندما قاد الغربان لفوز تاريخي على الأزرق في عِقر داره بلغ خمسة أهداف، وشكر غارزيتو رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة على الزيارة وقال إنه مبسوط جداً من محبي المريخ بقطر الذين يعشقون ناديهم كثيراً ذاكراً أنه فوجئ بهذه الزيارة وسيعمل مابوسعه حتى يحقق لهم رغبتهم في دفع المريخ لتحقيق نتيجة مميزة ووعدت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر على لسان المجمر بحوافز مقدرة للاعبين حال تحقيق الفوز على عزام التنزاني.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
مدرب حراس المريخ: أرضية الملعب جيدة وستسهّل مهمة حارس المرمى







قال الجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء الذي حرص على زيارة ملعب المباراة إلى جانب الطاقم المعاون إن الملعب الذي سيحتضن المباراة جيد جداً ووصفه بالملعب الجميل الذي سيسهّل مهمة الفريق في تقديم مباراة مميزة وأضاف: بالنسبة لحراس المرمى هناك بعض المصاعب التي تواجههم بسبب الأرضية غير المستوية ولكن أرضية استاد عزام ستسهّل كثيراً من مهمة حارس المرمى، وتوقّع سبع أن يؤدي بُعد الاستاد عن قلب المدينة إلى قلة الحضور الجماهيري مشيراً إلى أن وجود أشجار كثيفة في المنطقة حول الاستاد من شأنه أن يساعد على امتصاص الرطوبة والتي ستقل نسبتها كثيراً في ملعب المباراة، وأبدى حكيم سبع ارتياحه لعدم وجود أي مؤشرات لهطول أمطار قبل أو أثناء المباراة مبيناً أن حراس المرمى الأكثر تأثراً حال هطول الأمطار ولذلك استخدم تقنيات متطورة حتى يجعل الحراس أكثر قدرة على التعامل مع أي مستجدات تحدث أثناء المباراة وأكد حكيم سبع قدرة حراسة المرمى على لعب دور كبير في خروج المريخ بنتيجة مميزة أمام عزام.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
المريخ يؤدي تجربة إعدادية أمام المهدية بمشاركة المبعدين من رحلة تنزانيا






يؤدي لاعبو المريخ المُبعدين من رحلة تنزانيا البالغ عددهم ثمانية إلى جانب لاعبي الرديف تجربة إعدادية أمام فريق المهدية عصر اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء وذلك بغرض تجهيز البدلاء حسب التوصية التي قدمها الفرنسي غارزيتو للكابتن أمير دامر مدرب الرديف الذي سيشرف على تجهيز المبعدين والذين أدوا تدريبين عقب سفر البعثة لدار السلام وتخلف مجدي عبد اللطيف وعبده جابر وشيبون وحسن سفاري عن التدريبات ويتوقع أن تشهد تجربة المريخ اليوم مشاركة أيمن سعيد وبخيت خميس بعد أن تجاوزا الإصابة تماماً.

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


ابعد المدير للمريخ مهاجم الفريق الاول ممادو تراوري
 من حساباته لمواجهة الغد امام عزام في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي
 لحساب و ذلك بسبب عدم جاهزيته الكاملة لغيابه 
عن المشاركات مع الفريق في الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تراوري على دكة البدلاء امام عزام 







كشف الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ عن انه لن يدفع بالمالي محمد تراوري اساسيا امام عزام التنزاني وقال ” تراوري جاهزيته ليست بالنسبة الكافية التي تسمح له بالمشاركة اساسيا ، ولكن ربما ندفع به لمدة 20 الى 25 دقيقة اذا ما احتجنا له” وكان تراوري انضم متاخر الى تدريبات المريخ بعد عدم وصوله مباشرة من غينيا الى الخرطوم عقب خروج المنتخب المالي من امم افريقيا 2015..

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*مرحب  السيد زيادة ومشكورين  علي  المجهود انت  ومحمد
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة

بالتوفيق للمريخ في مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة الصدي 

المريخ يستعد لرفع  تمام مهمة عزام من دار السلام 
الاحمر يحزر من  التحكيم  في الاجتماع التقليدي 
وغازريتو يطالب بمراقبة سلمون 
الهلال يتاهب لمواجهه الزنزباري والخرطوم الوطني يكسب الزامبي
مباراة كريكيت بين تنزانيا والهند تربك مران المريخ الصباحي 
ادعت انه وصف عزام بفريق الايسكريم الصحافه التنزانيه 
تواصل في احراج عازريتو بالتصريحات  المشتوله 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ثنائي الابداع محمد سيف وحسن زيادة على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يرمي قدام ..يبدأ القتال من دار السلام ويربط الحزام لمعركة عزام
عبدالصمد يؤكد سلامة موقف المدينة وإدارة التنزاني لم تتقدم بطعن في بكري المدينة وتكذب إعلام الضلال
(الزعيم) تضبط أكبر عملية كرم واريحية سودانية ..4 جلاكسي ومعدات رياضية هدية تحكيمية لطاقم مباراة افريقية
غازريتو نلعب ضد الخصم والطقس ونسعي لنتيجة ايجابية تسهل مهمة لقاء الاياب ونجوم الاحمر يتعاهدون علي الفوز 
سبقته محاضرة فنية .. المريخ يختتم تحضيراته لعزام صباح أمس
كوفي :نرغب في تحقيق الإنتصار
المريخ بالأحمر الكامل
في الخامسة عصرا
المريخ يبدأ مشواره الإفريقي بمواجهة عزام التنزاني
قناة عزام تنقل اللقاء على القناة الثانية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يستعد لرفع تمام مهمة عزام من دار السلام
الأحمر يحذر من التحكيم في الإجتماع التقليدي.. وغارزيتو يطالب بمراقبة سلمون
الهلال يتأهب لمواجهة الزنرباري .. والخرطوم الوطني يكسب الزامبي بهدف
العملاقان يتطلعان لانطلاقة قوية في البطولات الإفريقية
غارزيتو: معلوماتي عن عزام سرية للغاية
خلافا لما أوردته احدي الصحف
عزام لم يقدم أي شكوى ضد بكري المدينة في الإجتماع التقليدي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• اعطوا العهد للكاردينال مساء امس بعد ان حضر إليهم مباشرة من المطار لكورال
• ابطال الهلال عازمون على تخطي بطل زنزبار وعبور المحطة الاولى في المشوار
• البلجيكي يختتم اعداده بمران مغلق صباحاً .. اطهر الطاهر يواصل التألق
• قناة النيل الازرق تنقل المباراة .. وكيبي عازم على دك حصون القوات الزنزبارية
• تخطوا بادو ديناموز الزامبي بهدف : الاولاد يؤجلون الحسم لمباراة الاياب
• طلق ناري يصيب اللاعبين بالذعر .. المريخ يقاتل عزام بدار السلام .. والمدينة يقود مقدمته الهجومية
• علاء الدين يطالب المريخ بإحترام عزام التنزاني للتأهل بأبطال أفريقيا

◄ صـحـيـفــــة (قـــ) سبـــورت :

• مواجهة سودانية - زنزبارية بنكهة افريقية :
• الهلال يصطدم بمكافحة التهريب في تمهيدي الابطال
• باتريك يجود التكتيك ويركز على الهجوم .. والكاردينال يشد أزر الفرسان
• موازيني: نشيد بحفاوة السودانية ونعد بالمثالية .. والكوماندوز يصطاد ديناموز
• المريخ يبحث عن الافضلية في الأراضي التنزانية
• عزام: الاحمر فريق كبير ونحن قادرين على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية
• قناة النيل الازرق الفضائية تنقل مباراة الهلال وكي إم الزنزباري
• قائد الخرطوم: قادرون على مواصلة المشوار بالكونفدرالية

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• مساء اليوم بالمقبرة : الهلال الرهيب يهدد باعتقال قوات مكافحة التهريب
• الكاردينال يصل ويخاطب الاعبين .. يرصد الحوافز .. ويجتمع بـ "البلجيكي"
• رئيس الهلال يؤكد عدم التراجع عن قضية بكري المدينة
• تشكيلة إنتحارية .. البلجيكي يخوضها هجومية .. وﻻعبو الأزرق يتعاهدون على إسعاد الأمة الهلالية
• نزار و نيمار يتعهدان بإشعال النار .. الجزولى يتوعد .. وبشة جاهز للتشة
• الوطنى يهزم بطل زامبيا .. عزام يتوعد المريخ بالهزيمة قاسية وتاريخية
• الهلال يرتدي الازرق الكامل والزنزباري يشيد بحسن الضيافة
• مراقب مباراة الهلال وكي ام كي ام الزنزباري يتفقد الاستاد ويشيد به

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• مافي كلام كتير .. كي إم من هنا يطير
• القائد والكتيبة في كورال حاجه عجيبه
• الكاردينال : لن نتهاون او نتراجع في قضية المدينة و(قوون) قصدت احداث الفتنة بين المجلس والجماهير
• قناة النيل الازرق تكمل تحضيراتها لنقل مباراة اليوم .. مراقب المباراة يزور القلعة الزرقاء ويشيد بها
• الكاردينال يخاطب اللاعبين بالعربي والانجليزي ويرصد حافز دولاري
• باتريك يركز على سلاح الهجوم في الحصة الختامية صباح امس
• اطهر الطاهر يواصل تألقه اللافت خلال المران الختامي
• الخرطوم الوطني يقهر باور ديناموز الزامبي بهدف في الكونفدرالية

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• باتريك يعتمد على الهجوم الكاسح وحناجر الأنصار تلهب النزال
• الهلال يشعلها ناااار لسحق خفر الزنزبار
• الكاردينال يدحض الشائعات : قضية المدينة إكتملت في لوزان وسنرد على دعاة الفتن
• في مباراة تهم الهلال : بطل ملاوي يلعب في جزر القمر بحارس واحد وﻻعبين فقط على دكة البدلاء
• الهلال يرتدي الأزرق الكامل وبطل زنزبار باللون السماوى ويشيد بحسن المعاملة
• المريخ ينازل عزام التزاني في دار السلام .. والخرطوم يعبر ديناموز الزامبي
• إنهاء ازمة الاندية بسلالاب ببورتسودان بعد الخلافات التي نشبت فيما بينها
• وزير الرياضة يتفقد سير العمل باستاد جبل اولياء والمعتمد يتكفل بالانارة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • الهلال يستضيف بطل زنزبار في الدور التمهيدي لابطال افريقيا
 • هلال السودان يستضيف كي ام كي ام الزنزباري في تمهيدي الابطال
 • الهلال يرفع التمام لاولى مباريات الافريقية في الموسم الجديد
 • الكاردينال يصل البلاد ولجنة المباراة تكمل الجاهزية
 • باتريك واثق من الانتصار ومدرب كي ام يريد تجاوز الهلال
 • الهلال تخطى العتبة الاولى (20) موسماً (3) بالبداية داخل الارض
 • الخرطوم الوطني يكسب باور دينلموز الزامبي بهدف كاميلو في الكونفيدرالية
 • مريخ يسعى لحسم معركة العبور الافريقية من تنزانيا
 • فضائية عزام تخصص استديو لتحليل اداء المريخ وتؤكد نقل المباراة على القناة الثانية
 • رسمياً .. المصري ابراهيم يتولى تدريب الامل عطبرة
 • مدرب عزام التنزاني يتوعد المريخ بالاقصاء
 • المريخ تدرب بملعب الفندق تأهبا لمعركة عزام التنزاني
 • فرض عقوبات قاسية علي اندية الساحل
 • تأجيل اجراءات الجمعية العمومية يثير سخط الاندية بالدويم
 • المعتمد يشرف احتفال توزيع المعدات الرياضية بالحصاحيصا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور.. المريخ تدرب بملعب الفندق تأهبا لمعركة عزام

 

كفرووتر / خاص / دار السلام/ 

 اجرى المريخ مرانا بدنيا على ملعب  حديقة الفندق صباح امس تحت اشراف المدرب غارزيتو و الذي ركز فيه على  تمارين الجانب البدني و تمارين ترويحية بالكرة و ذلك استعدادا لمباراة اليوم امام عزام في البطولة الافريقية و كان مدرب المريخ قد هدف ن التدريب نقل  اللاعبين من ضغط مباراة الفريق الافريقية لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية في مباراة  الغد و يجدر ذكره بان مدرب المريخ رفض التدريب على ملعب المباراة و الذي  يبعد عن مقر الاقامة لساعة ونصف تحسبا للارهاق و كان عزام قد نقل المباراة  لملعبه الصغير و الذي لا يتعد الـــ(5) الف مشجع لحرمان جماهير الشباب و  سيمبا من دعم المريخ وهي ظاهرة اعتادت عليها جماهير الرياضة التنزانية  بالوقوف مع الفرق الزائرة 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو : برهان تيه لم يأتِ بمعلومة عن النادي التنزاني وليس قلقا على فريقي فى مباراة اليوم

 

دار السلام:اعداد : محمد عوض تصوير : محمد دفع الله

كان أمس التدريب الختامي للمباراة بفندق سيرينا ، ورفض الجهاز الفني  للمريخ التدرب على ملعب نادي عزام التنزاني معللا على انه عشب صناعي  والفريق تدرب امس على ملعب الاتحاد الصناعي، وخوفا من مراقبة الفريق الخصم  لخطة الفرنسي غارزيتو التي سيلعب بها المباراة على ملعبهم .
 غارزيتو : برهان تيه لم يأتِ بمعلومة عن النادي التنزاني وليس قلقا على فريقي فى مباراة اليوم
قال الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ انه استعان بالجهاز الفني  لنادي مازيمبي الذى يشرف عليه مواطنه باتريس كارتيرون لجمع معلومات هامه عن  نادي عزام، وقام بإرسال كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن النادي التنزاني الذى شارك فى  بطولة ودية بمدينة لومومباشي الكنغولية حيث لم يات برهان تيه بجديد عن  الفريق التنزاني فى بطولة مابندوزي التى شارك فيها الفريق ، وعن الطقس قال  انهم تدربوا ظهرا امس لكي يتعودوا على الرطوبة فى يوم المباراة غدا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي تجربة إعدادية أمام المهدية بمشاركة المبعدين من رحلة تنزانيا

 

 يؤدي لاعبو المريخ المُبعدين من رحلة  تنزانيا البالغ عددهم ثمانية إلى جانب لاعبي الرديف تجربة إعدادية أمام  فريق المهدية عصر اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء وذلك بغرض تجهيز البدلاء حسب  التوصية التي قدمها الفرنسي غارزيتو للكابتن أمير دامر مدرب الرديف الذي  سيشرف على تجهيز المبعدين والذين أدوا تدريبين عقب سفر البعثة لدار السلام  وتخلف مجدي عبد اللطيف وعبده جابر وشيبون وحسن سفاري عن التدريبات ويتوقع  أن تشهد تجربة المريخ اليوم مشاركة أيمن سعيد وبخيت خميس بعد أن تجاوزا  الإصابة تماماً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير المريخ عزام الصدي الشارع التنزاني بين عيد الحب وعزام عودة علاء وإصابة بكري


الملكي الخرطوم
شارع الصحافة الصدي 
الﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻝ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻭﻻ ﺃﺛﺮ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺣﺎﻭﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻮﺟﺌﺖ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺣﻴﺚ ﻏﻠﺒﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻈﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺩﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﻣﺒﻴﻌﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﺤﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻳﺎ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻻﻓﺘﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻧﻈﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺯﻣﺒﻴﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﺮﺕ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ
ﺍﺟﻤﺎﻉ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻻ ﻳﺸﺠﻌﻪ ﺍﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﺒﺮﺗﻪ
ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﺎﺭﺩﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻨﻲ ﺑﺎﺧﺮﻳﺲ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ
ﺣﺠﻢ ﻛﺮﺍﻫﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺠﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﻜﻞ
ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﻜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ
ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺣﻲ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
ﻃﺒﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻃﻔﻴﻔﺔ ﺑﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ
ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ
ﺷﻬﺪ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺣﻲ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻌﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺪﺭّﺏ
ﺑﺸﻬﻴﺔ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻭﻇﻬﺮ ﺑﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺫﻫﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯﺓ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ
ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻃﻴﻠﺔ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻭﺿﺢ ﺃﻥ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ
ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻬﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻃﻠﺒﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﺜﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﻣﻴﺰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ
ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺃﺑﻮﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻟﻴﺸﻜّﻞ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﺪﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يكشف عن قضيته ضد الهلال صدور الحكم النهائي في الاستئناف بعد اسبوع من الان .




 

غارزيتو يكشف صدور الحكم النهائي في الاستئناف بعد اسبوع من الان .

الملكي الخرطوم
قابل  الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو بعثة نادي المريخ بالعاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا وخص  المدرب (قوون) التى التقته بالمطار باسرار جلسة محكمة التحكيم الرياضية  التى انعقدت امس الاول الاربعاء لمناقشة الاستئناف الذي تقدم به الهلال  ضده؛ حيث قال غارزيتو انه التقى المحكمة التى ناقشت دفاع الهلال واستمعت  اليه وأخبرته بصدور حكمها النهائي في الاستئناف بعد اسبوع من الان .

  وعن المباراة قال غارزيتو  انه مستعد لمباراة يوم بعد غد الاحد امام عزام  مضيفا انه يحترم كثيرا هذا النادي ، خاصة انه يضم عدد ليس بالقليل من  اللاعبين المتميزين الذين كانوا يلعبون فى اندية سيمبا التنزاني والشباب  مؤكدا على انه سيقدم افضل ما لديه في اللقاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يستضيف مكافحة التهريب مساء اليوم بملعبه



 

 اليوم 01:39 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / يستضيف الهلال مساء اليوم بملعبه فريق كي ام كي و ذلك في استهلال مشواره الأفريقي في بطولة رابطة الأبطال في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي.
ويخطط ازرق السودان لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في في مواجهة لتسهل مهمته في  مباراة الايا ورغم فارق الإمكانات الفنية الكبير بين الهلال ومنافسه إلا أن  الفرقة الهلالية تعمل ألف حساب وتسعى لانتصار كبير وحسم التأهل من أم  درمان تفاديا لحدوث مفاجآت في لقاء الإياب الكبير بين الفريقين بزنزبار.  ويسعى البلجيكي باتريك أوسيموس المدير الفنى للهلال لكتابة بداية جيدة  بانتصار كبير بعد سلسلة من الانتقادات التي طالته عقب الأداء غير الجيد في  الدوري المحلي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طلق ناري يصيب نجوم المريخ بالرعب 



 

 اليوم 08:16 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 احدث طلق ناري مساء اس بالقرب من مقار  اقامة نجوم المريخ بتنزانيا بالرعب و يجدر ذكره بان اللاعبين كانوا قد  سمعوا اصوات اطلاق نار مما ادى لحالة من الهلع وسط اللاعبين و ادارة البعثة  خاصة ان العصمة التنزانية من المدن الآمن في افريقيا 
الصدي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الكاردينال : لن نتهاون في قضية بكري المدينة 



 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال رئيس نادي الهلال السيد اشرف سيد  احمد الكاردينال بان ناديه لن يتهاون في قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة و سيمضي  بشكواه حتى يسترد حقوقه مشيرا الى ان الازرق لم يتنازل كما اشارت بعض الصحف  في الايا الماضية ون المجلس سيحافظ على حقوق النادي مهما كلف الامر 
الاسياد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هل كذب غارزيتو مرة أخري ؟؟؟
 الهلال لم يشتكي المدينة للكاس !!




 





  تؤكد (قوون) بان نادي الهلال لم يتقدم  حتى الآن بأي شكوى ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة بخصوص قضيته الشهيرة بتوقعيه  لعقدين .. ومازال النادي يدرس في رفض القضية بكل مراحلها في السودان ولم  يتخذ النادي القرار النهائي بالطريقة التي 

   سيتوجه بها خارجيا سواء بالتقدم  بشكوى للفيفا او لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضي «الكاس» وتؤكد الصحيفة بان  المعلومات التي وردت على لسان غارزيتو في إحدى الصحف بهذا الخصوص لا تمت  للحقيقة بصلة دون ان تجزم بكذب غارزيتو او كذب من نقل الخبر ولكن الحقيقة  ان الهلال لم يشتكي المدينة حتى الان !!


*

----------


## سوباوى

*مشكورين حبايبنا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*(• مساء اليوم بالمقبرة : الهلال الرهيب يهدد باعتقال قوات مكافحة التهريب ) ناس عالم النجوم ديل حاسدين ولا بغرانين من مريخ كوستي ولا شنو ؟
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يستعد لرفع تمام مهمة عزام من دار السلام والهلال يتأهب لمواجهة الزنزباري..

يستهل   عملاقا الكرة السودانية عصر ومساء اليوم مشوارهما في دوري أبطال افريقيا   في نسخته التي انطلقت أمس بعدد من المباريات في الدور التمهيدي للمنافسة   ويرغب العملاقان في الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة التي لم تكن جديدة عليهما بعد   الظهور المتكرر لهما في النسخ السابقة ويبدأ المريخ مشواره خارج أمدرمان   عنددما يحل ضيفاً على عزام التنزاني بالعاصمة دار السلام فيما يستهل  الهلال  مشواره وسط أنصاره على ملعبه بأمدرمان ويتوعد كي ام كي بطل زنزبار  عشية  اليوم، وكان المريخ غادر صباح الخميس المنصرم الى العاصمة التنزانية   دار السلام ممنياً نفسه بالعودة بنتيجة ايجابية في لقاء اليوم أمام عزام   ليسهل من مهمته في لقاء العودة على ملعبه, وسيلعب المريخ مباراة اليوم   بطريقة 3/5/2 بمشاركة جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى, أمير كمال في متوسط   الدفاع, علي جعفر كمدافع أيسر والريح علي كمدافع أيمن, ويشارك علاء الدين   يوسف في الوسط المتأخر إلى جانب رمضان عجب وأوكراه في صناعة اللعب, في حين   يشارك المدينة ووانغا في المقدمة الهجومية.



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر يحذر من التحكيم في الاجتماع التقليدي

انعقد   في الثامنة من مساء أمس الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وعزام التنزاني   وخلافاً لما ذهبت إليه احدى الصحف الرياضية بالخرطوم لم يتقدم نادي عزام   بأي شكوى أو اعتراض على مشاركة بكري المدينة في مباراة اليوم ومثّل  الأستاذ  حاتم عبد الغفار المريخ في الاجتماع التقليدي وحذّر من مغبة  انحياز  التحكيم لعزام في مباراة اليوم مُطالباً بضرورة أن يدير التحكيم  المباراة  بدرجة عالية من الحياد والنزاهة خاصة بعد الشائعات التي تحدثت عن  قدرة عزام  على شراء الحكام والتأثير عليهم بشتى الطرق، واحتج المريخ بشدة  على  الاستقبال غير اللائق الذي وجده من نادي عزام بيد أن ممثل النادي  التنزاني  في الاجتماع التقليدي اعتذر بشدة عن عدم استقبالهم للمريخ بالشكل  المطلوب  وقال إن الأمر غير مقصود ونتج عن ضعف خبرتهم بالمشاركات  الأفريقية، وتقرر  في الاجتماع التقليدي أن يلعب المريخ مباراة اليوم  بالأحمر الكامل في حين  يلعب عزام بقمصان بيضاء مع شورتات سوداء وسيدير  المباراة طاقم تحكيم من  الصومال بقيادة الدولي أحمد ومساعديه صالح وشريف  وتم في الاجتماع التقليدي  التأمين على حضور الفريقين للاستاد في الساعة  الثالثة والنصف عصراً على أن  تبدأ عمليات الاحماء في الساعة الرابعة في  حين تنطلق المباراة في الخامسة  عصراً بتوقيت السودان.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*غارزيتو يطالب بمراقبة سلمون

حرص  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة  الحمراء على محاضرة اللاعبين قبل  انطلاقة المران وقال إنه فضّل راحة  اللاعبين على أداء المران الرئيسي في  ملعب المباراة نظراً لبُعده عن  الفندق وطالب غارزيتو من اللاعبين بضرورة  وضع لاعبي عزام تحت الضغط المتصل  وعدم إتاحة أي مساحات لهم حتى لا يستفيد  منها الفريق التنزاني في بناء  هجمات تشكّل خطورة حقيقية على دفاع المريخ  مؤكداً أن خطورة عزام لا تظهر  الا عندما يلعب في مساحات واسعة، وتحدث  غارزيتو كثيراً مع اللاعبين عن  لاعب الوسط الخطير بوبكر سالمون ووصفه  بالعقل المفكر لعزام وشدّد على  ضرورة وضعه تحت الرقابة اللصيقة وفصله عن  المقدمة الهجومية حتى لا يشكّل  أي خطورة على المريخ في مباراة اليوم.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مباراة كريكيت بين تنزانيا والهند تربك مران المريخ الصباحي

وجد   المريخ معاناة كبيرة في أداء مرانه الذي كان مقرراً له التاسعة من صباح   أمس بعد أن وجد الملعب الملحق بفندق السلام سارينا مشغول بمباراة كريكيت   بين تنزانيا والهند ورابط لاعبو المريخ والجهاز الفني خارج الملعب في   انتظار أن تنتهي المباراة في التاسعة صباحاً    بعد أن انطلقت في الساعة  الثامنة لكنهم انتظروا حتى الساعة العاشرة دون أن  تنتهي المباراة الأمر  الذي جعل الجهاز الفني يحوّل مرانه إلى الحديقة  الملحقة بالفندق وبالتالي  اكتفى الفريق بتدريبات لياقة بدنية وتمارين كرة  يد حيث استمر المران لمدة  45 دقيقة فقط وكان التركيز فيه على الجانب البدني  مع بعض الجمل التكتيكية  وكان الغاني اوكراه النجم الأبرز في التدريب كما  ظهر علاء الدين يوسف  بصورة مميزة وتعرض بكري المدينة لإصابة طفيفة في  الانكل لكنه نجح في  مواصلة المران بصورة طبيعية.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*واصلت مبادراتها المتفردة
شركة الخندقاوي التجارية تكرّم حكمنا العالمي وليد محمد أحمد 
 ناصر الخندقاوي: درجنا على تحفيز المبدعين وتكريم المبرزين 

واصلت   شركة الخندقاوي التجارية مبادراتها المتفردة بتحفيز النجوم المبرزين في   شتى ضروب الابداع وقامت ظهر أمس بتكريم حكمنا الدولي وليد محمد أحمد بمكاتب   صحيفة اليوم التالي بحضور الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة   الصدى وأكد ناصر الخندقاوي أن تكريم حكمنا الدولي وليد أمر واجب على  الشركة  بعد أن رفع رأس السودان في محفل أفريقي مهم وتمنى له التوفيق في  مشواره  مؤكداً أن شركة الخندقاوي التجارية ستمضي قدماً في تحفيز المبدعين  وتكريم  المبرزين في شتى المجالات.
قامت  شركة  الخندقاوي التجارية بتكريم الحكم الدولي المساعد وليد محمد أحمد  بمكاتب  صحيفة اليوم التالي ظهر أمس وبحضور الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس  تحرير  الصحيفة والمدير العام للصدى، وقال وليد إن تكريم شركة الخندقاوي له   بمثابة تكريم الأسرة لابنها لأنه أحد أبناء عائلة الخنادقة وأضاف: هذا   التكريم ليس غريباً على الأسرة، فأسرة الخنادقة دوماً تحفّز أبناء الشعب   السوداني واسهاماتها ممتدة على امتداد ربوع الوطن وأبدى وليد سعادته واصفاً   تكريمه بأنه تكريم لكل الحكام في السودان ويعطي حافزاً ودافعاً للاجتهاد   أكثر مضيفاً أن ظهوره في كأس الأمم الافريقية جعله يبحث عن اجتهاد أكبر  حتى  يصل لبطولة كأس العالم 2018 في روسيا وهذا هو الهدف الذي يفكر فيه  تحقيقه،  وأفاد وليد أن التحكيم السوداني بخير مشيراً إلى وجود جيل من  الشباب الآن  يعملون بكل جِد متوقعاً ظهورهم في البطولات الكبيرة في القريب  العاجل،  وأبان وليد أن الإعلام يلعب دوراً كبيراً في تطور الحكام مطالباً  الإعلام  بمنح الحكم المزيد من الثقة حتى يتطور أكثر للأمام، وتقدم وليد  بشكره لشركة  الخندقاوي لهذا التحفيز ولصحيفة الصدى في شخص الأستاذ مزمل  أبو القاسم  رئيس مجلس الادارة والمدير العام وكل الوسط الرياضي الذي وصفه  بأن فيه  ترابطاً أسرياً قوياً مستدلاً بأنه أحس بفرحة الجميع بالانجاز  الذي حققه  بمشاركته في ادارة المباراة النهائية لأمم أفريقيا الأخيرة.
حديث لا أساس له من الصحة 
قلل  وليد عن  الحديث الذي أثارته إحدى الصحف بسبب ابعاده بسبب ثلاثة أعوام وقال  إن  الاتحاد الدولي قام بالغاء شرط العمل بالنسبة للحكام وربط كل  المسألة  باختبار ومن يجتاز هذا الاختبار فهو مؤهل تماماً وأفاد أن الاتحاد  الدولي  أرسل خطابات وأخطر الاتحادات بذلك، ومن جانبه عبّر الدولي صبري  محمد فضل  عن سعادته بتكريم شركة الخندقاوي للحكم وليد محمد أحمد وقال إن  وجود وليد  في نهائي أمم أفريقيا كان متوقعاً مبيناً أن وليد من الحكام  المجتهدين  والقادرين على التألق لافتاً إلى أنه مؤهل للمشاركة في ادارة كل  المباريات  الكبيرة، وأفاد صبري أن الظهور اللافت لوليد في نهائيات الأمم  الأخيرة  أكد أن الحكم السوداني أصبح مرغوباً فيه في ادارة معظم البطولات  الكبيرة  مفيداً بأن الحكم السوداني أصبح مطلوباً في كل الدول، ورأى صبري أن  تكريم  شركة الخندقاوي لوليد تكريم لكل حكام السودان لافتاً إلى أن هذا  الأمر  يجعله يشعر بالفخر لأن وليد صنع الحدث واستطاع بجهده أن يتميز، وتقدم  صبري  بالشكر لشركة الخندقاوي لتكريمها للحكم المتميز وليد مبيناً أن هذا   التكريم حافز ودافع للحكام للإجادة والتجويد في إدارة المباريات في المرحلة   المقبلة.
ناصر الخندقاوي: وليد استحق التكريم 
قال ناصر  الخندقاوي إن شركة الخندقاوي التجارية دأبت على تحفيز وتكريم كل المبرزين  مبيناً أن الشركة حريصة على دعم وتحفيز  كل من يضع اسم الوطن عالياً مشيراً  إلى أن الدولي وليد محمد أحمد شرّف  الوطن بتواجده المميز وجهده الذي كلله  بالوصول لنهائي الأمم الأفريقية  وأضاف الخندقاوي أن التحفيز لوليد وهو  بمثابة تحفيز لكل الحكام للإجادة  واظهار قدراتهم مشيراً إلى أن بالسودان  خامات في مجال التحكيم يعملون بكل  اجتهاد مفيداً بأن ما فعله وليد يعد  مكسباً كبيراً للوطن وشكر الخندقاوي  الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم المدير العام  لصحيفة الصدى على المساهمة في هذا  التكريم.


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


الكاردينال : لن نتهاون في قضية بكري المدينة 



 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

قال رئيس نادي الهلال السيد اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال بان ناديه لن يتهاون في قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة و سيمضي بشكواه حتى يسترد حقوقه مشيرا الى ان الازرق لم يتنازل كما اشارت بعض الصحف في الايا الماضية ون المجلس سيحافظ على حقوق النادي مهما كلف الامر 
الاسياد




هذا الطفل فى شكل رجل ما الذى يريحنا منه .. هذه الكرتونه الفارغه .. هذا الهنبول الأهبل .. بليد بمعنى الكلمه .. لايفقه كوعو من بوعو .. هذا زمان المهازل والأحن .. زمان الكراتين الفارغه ... زمان حقا تنطبق عليه المقوله [السيف عند جبانه والمال عند بخيله والرئاسه عند بليده ]] نقولها لك بفم بمليان يا دخيل أعلى من فى خيلك اركبوا .. كان بتعرف الخيل يا آفة الوسط الرياضى
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الطاقم الفني لعزام يدلي بالمثير قبل موقعة اليوم
المدير الفني: أعرف المريخ جيداً وحريص على إيقاف خطورة وانغا وتراوري
 جورج نسيمبي: الأحمر كرر خطأ العام الماضي وذهب للدوحة من جديد وسيدفع الثمن غالياً 

أظهر   الطاقم الفني بنادي عزام التنزاني احتراماً كبيراً للمريخ مصحوباً بتفاؤل   لا حدود له في قدرة الفريق التنزاني على تقديم مباراة مميزة اليوم بحيث   تسهّل كثيراً من مهمة الفريق في جولة الذهاب، وأكد الكاميروني جوزيف اوموق   المدير الفني لعزام أنه لديه معلومات وافرة عن المريخ وأكد أنه سيعمل بقوة   على ايقاف خطورة ثنائي المقدمة الهجومية وانغا وتراوري في حين أكد جورج   نسيمبي المدرب العام لعزام أن الأحمر وقع في نفس الخطأ الذي وقع فيه العام   الماضي وأدى إلى خروجه مبكراً من دوري الأبطال عندما أقام معسكره بالدوحة   وتبارى مع فرق أوروبية وكأنه يلعب في دوري أبطال أوروبا لا أفريقيا.    
كشف   الكاميروني جوزيف اوموق مدرب عزام التنزاني في تصريحات نقلتها صحيفة موانا   سبورت أنه يعرف الكثير عن المريخ الذي يصطدم به اليوم في ذهاب الدور   التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وقال المدرب الكاميروني إنه يعرف أن المريخ   فريق كبير ويضم لاعبين جيدين مثل الكيني الان وانغا والمالي محمد تراوري   مفيداً بأنه سيكون حريصاً على ايقاف خطورة هذا الثنائي حتى يستطيع التفوق   على المريخ في مباراة اليوم ويسهّل من مهمته قبل لقاء الاياب بالخرطوم،   وكشف اوموق أنهم يعولون على الجانب الهجومي للفريق الذي ظل يسجل باستمرار   وبعددية كبيرة من الأهداف في المباراة الواحدة في مشوار الفريق الحالي في   الدوري التنزاني مبيناً أن يعول على هذه الناحية من أجل تحقيق فوز عريض على   المريخ يسهّل من مهمة الفريق قبل لقاء الاياب بامدرمان وعن وجود  الايفواري  باسكال واوا مدافع المريخ السابق في صفوف ناديه قال إن باسكال  ظل مدافع  مميز وسيلعب دوراً كبيراً في مباراة اليوم عندما يواجه زملائه  السابقين في  المريخ.
جورج نسيمبي: المريخ دوماً في طريقي
ابتدر   اليوغندي جورج نسيمبي المدرب العام لعزام التنزاني حديثه بمداعبة المريخ   وقال إنه ما شارك في أي بطولة الا ووجد الأحمر في طريقه وأضاف: لعبت في   دوري الأبطال فواجهت المريخ وشاركت في سيكافا فواجهت المريخ ايضاً ولا أدري   حتى متى يبقى المريخ في طريقي؟ ثم واصل حديثه: عزام يحترم المريخ كثيراً   لأنه فريق كبير وجيد ويستحق الاحترام وشعبية المريخ في تنزانيا أكبر بكثير   من شعبية عزام وشخصياً أعرف المريخ جيداً وأحفظه عن ظهر قلب وبالتالي فإن   المنافس بالنسبة لي كتاب مفتوح أعرف عنه كل صغيرة وكبيرة، ونفى نسيمبي أن   تكون المباراة ثأرية بالنسبة للمريخ حتى يرد اعتباره أمام المدرب الذي   أقصاه من الدور التمهيدي العام الماضي وقال إنها ثأرية بالنسبة له كمدرب   لعزام حتى يرد بقوة على المريخ الذي حال بينه والحصول على بطولة سيكافا،   وتابع: كل لاعبي عزام تعاهدوا على الرد بقوة على المريخ الذي أجبرهم على   الخروج من سيكافا ونحن نفكر بجدية في تحقيق الفوز بنتيجة مريحة في مباراة   اليوم ولدينا معلومات تفصيلية عن الإضافات الجديدة في المريخ والتي لا   أتوقع لها أن تحدث جديداً في أداء الفرقة الحمراء الذي لن يختلف كثيراً عن   الحال الذي كان عليه المريخ في بطولة سيكافا.
باسكال سيفيدنا كثيراً 
توقّع  نسيمبي  أن يقوم المدافع الإيفواري باسكال بدور كبير في تأمين المنطقة  الخلفية في  مباراة اليوم لأنه يعرف طريقة لعب مهاجمي المريخ وبالتالي  يستطيع الحد من  خطورتهم وأضاف: باسكال أفادنا قبل المباراة بالمعلومات  التفصيلية التي  قدمها لنا عن المريخ وسيفيدنا أكثر داخل الملعب لأنه يعرف  طريقة لعب جميع  نجوم الفرقة الحمراء وهذا من شأنه أن يجعله يقوم بدور قيادي  بتوجيه زملائه  لمراقبة كل مفاتيح اللعب في المريخ.
المريخ كرّر خطأ العام الماضي 
رأى  جورج  نسيمبي أن الجهاز الفني للمريخ وقع في خطأ قاتل ربما شاركت فيه إدارة   النادي التي لم تستفد من الدرس القاسي الذي خرج به المريخ من دوري الأبطال   العام الماضي عندما خرج على يد كمبالا سيتي الذي كنت أشرف على تدريبه من   الدور التمهيدي وأضاف: وقتها كان المريخ عاد للتو من معسكر خليجي في الدوحة   واجه فيه عدداً من الأندية الأوروبية وبالطبع هناك اختلاف كبير بين طريقة   اللعب الأوروبية والأفريقية فتاه المريخ أمامنا وخرج من جولة الذهاب   باستاده وكنت أتوقع أن تكون إدارة المريخ وعت ذلك الدرس لكن هاهو المريخ   يكرر نفس خطأ العام الماضي ويتجه إلى معسكر جديد في الدوحة ويلعب في مواجهة   شالكه الألماني ومعلوم للجميع أن هذه المباريات لا تقدم ولا تؤخر في   البطولات الأفريقية وسيدفع المريخ الثمن غالياً وكان يجب على الجهاز الفني   بالمريخ أن يعلم أن الفرقة الحمراء تلعب في دوري أبطال أفريقيا لا في دوري   أبطال أوروبا ولذلك ومالم يعد المريخ لإقامة معسكراته الإعدادية قبل   انطلاقة البطولات الأفريقية في القارة السمراء لن يتقدم خطوة للأمام في   بطولات الكاف وسيظل يدمن السقوط من الأدوار الأولية إلى أن تعي إدارته خطأ   معسكرات الخليج التي لا تفيد الفريق في شئ.
واثق من الفوز لكنني أخشى وجود جمال سالم ووانغا وتراوري 
قال جورج   نسيمبي المدرب العام لعزام التنزاني إنه على ثقة كبيرة بأن فريقه سيقدم   مباراة مميزة أمام المريخ وسيحقق نتيجة طيبة لكنه عاد وأشار إلى العديد من   العناصر المميزة التي ستصعّب كثيراً من مهمة عزام في مباراة اليوم وأضاف:   ليس من السهولة بمكان التسجيل في شباك حارس مثل جمال سالم، فهو مميز جداً   في التصدي للكرات المعكوسة والملعوبة وكذلك المريخ لديه خط هجوم على درجة   عالية من التميز بقيادة وانغا وتراوري وبالتالي فإن أي خطأ دفاعي أمام   مقدمة المريخ الهجومية المرعبة سيكلّف الفريق الكثير وأشار نسيمبي إلى أن   هناك أخطاء قاتلة في دفاع المريخ وتمنى أن يستفيد لاعبوه من تلك الأخطاء في   التسجيل في الشباك الحمراء سيما وأن هجوم عزام على درجة عالية من التميز   والكفاءة.



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*في المؤتمر الصحفي لمباراة عزام
غارزيتو: معلوماتي كافية عن المنافس لكنها سرية للغاية 
 من يستطيع اللعب في مواجهة 40 ألف متفرج لن يعجز عن اللعب أمام خمسة آلاف مشجع 

أدلى   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وجورج نسيمبي مدرب عزام   التنزاني بتصريحات مثيرة قبل المباراة الصعبة التي ستجمع الفريقين الخامسة   من عصر اليوم في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال وذلك في المؤتمر   الصحفي الذي انعقد أمس بمكاتب الاتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم وشارك فيه أحمد   الباشا قائد الفرقة الحمراء إلى جانب مدير الكرة بعزام وتحدث غارزيتو بثقة   كبيرة وقطع بقدرة فريقه في الترشح على حساب عزام للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري   الأبطال.    
اللافت  للأمر  في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي يسبق مباراة اليوم بين المريخ وعزام الحضور   الإعلامي الضعيف حيث لم يحضر غير ثلاثة صحفيين من بينهم مراسل قناة عزام   وآخر مراسل لقناة سوبر سبورت الجنوب أفريقية ومراسلة للتلفزيون التنزاني   واستفسرت الصدى الأستاذة اليسا مراسلة التلفزيون التنزاني عن أسباب الحضور   الضعيف للإعلاميين رغم أن هذا المؤتمر يتعلق بمباراة مهمة للغاية في دوري   الأبطال وأشارت اليسا إلى أن هذا الحضور الضعيف سببه أن عزام فريق غير   محبوب للإعلاميين لأنه أشبه بالمملكة المقفولة وأي صحفي يبحث عن أي خبر في   عزام يجد مصاعب كبيرة ودائماً ما يوجّهه مسئولو النادي إلى موقعهم الرسمي   وهو موقع فقير ولا يتم تحديثه بصورة منتظمة وبسبب هذه الطريقة السيئة في   التعامل أصبح الإعلام التنزاني يكره عزام كثيراً وحتى الذين حضروا على   قِلتهم في هذا المؤتمر مثل قناة سوبر سبورت حضرت من أجل المريخ وأنا أشجع   الشباب التنزاني ولولا أنني مُكلفة من التلفزيون للقيام بهذا العمل لما   كلفّت نفسي عناء الحضور.
غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير 
في  البداية  تحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وقال إنه لم  يأت لدار  السلام بحثاً عن التعادل أو للخروج بأقل خسارة وأضاف: جئت لانتصر  وحتى  أقدم مباراة كبيرة تمثل انذاراً شديد اللهجة لكل المنافسين للمريخ في  دوري  الأبطال وبنيت خطتي وطريقة اللعب على الفوز ولا شئ سواه ومن الطبيعي  أن  أبحث عن الفوز لأنني أشرف على تدريب نادٍ كبير له قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة   ظلت تطالبني مراراً بتحقيق الفوز وحسم التأهل من جولة الذهاب.
أمتلك عناصر مؤهلة 
تحدث  غارزيتو  عن عزام ووصفه بالفريق المحترم والمنظم وقال إنه يكن كل تقدير  واحترام  لعزام ويتوقع أن يجد مقاومة شرسة من النادي التنزاني لكن في  النهاية فريقه  يمتلك عناصر على درجة عالية من الاحترافية تستطيع أن تتغلب  على أي مصاعب  يمكن أن تواجه الفريق أثناء المباراة وهي عناصر مزيج مابين  الشباب الموهوب  والكبار المسلّحين بالخبرة واستطعت أن أصل إلى تشكيل مناسب  يمتلك القدرة  على تقديم مباراة جيدة حتى يثبت المريخ من الجولة الأولى أنه  فريق بطولات  طموحه أن يطرق باب المجد وان ينافس على اللقب لا تخطي الدور  التمهيدي.
لا أخشى الجمهور 
قلل  غارزيتو  من تأثير هدير الجماهير على أداء فريقه في مباراة اليوم وقال إن  فريقه  اعتاد أن يلعب مبارياته في وجود 40 ألف متفرج وبالتالي لن يحرّك  ساكنه عدد  لا يقل عن خمسة آلاف مشجع في أحسن الأحوال وبالتالي فهو غير  متخوف من  تأثير الجماهير ويعلم جيداً أن عناصره لن تتأثر بتشجيع الجماهير  وستقدم  المطلوب منها على أكمل وجه وأضاف: هدير الجماهير سيكون مؤثراً في  جولة  الاياب عندما ينتقل عزام للعب في الخرطوم ووقتها سيجد نفسه في مواجهة  ما  لا يقل عن أربعين ألف متفرج لأن المريخ من أكثر الأندية جماهيرية ليس في   السودان فحسب بل على نطاق القارة الأفريقية.
معلوماتي كافية لكنها سرية للغاية 
وعن   المعلومات المتوافرة له عن عزام التنزاني قال غارزيتو: حصلت على كل   المعلومات المطلوبة عن الفريق المنافس واعتقد أن معلوماتي عن عزام كافية   لكني احتفظ بها لنفسي لأنها معلومات سرية للغاية وكل نقاط الضعف التي تحصلت   عليها سأعمل على استغلالها وكل نقاط القوة سأعمل على تجريد عزام منها   واعتقد أن مهمتنا لن تكون صعبة لأن ملعب المباراة جيد للغاية وهو أفضل من   ملعب دار السلام الرئيسي وأنا أثق في المعلومات الجيدة التي نقلها لي طاقمي   المعاون ولذلك فضّلت عدم أداء أي تدريب على ملعب عزام البعيد عن العاصمة   دار السلام حتى لا ارهق اللاعبين في رحلة تستغرق ساعتين ذهاباً واياباً   والأفضل إراحة عناصري حتى تكون في قمة الجاهزية لإنجاز المهمة على أكمل   وجه.
سألعب ضد الطقس وعزام 
قال  غارزيتو  إنه خبير بالكرة الأفريقية ويعرف كل المصاعب التي تواجه الأندية  الأفريقية  عندما تلعب في دوري الأبطال وأضاف: اعتقد أن الطقس سيكون العقبة  الأكبر  في مواجهة المريخ لأنه وبالتحديد في الشوط الأول سيكون خانقاً لكن  في  النهاية لا الطقس ولا الطبيعة يمكن أن تمثل عذراً لفريق لديه الرغبة في   تحقيق البطولات لأن من يرغب في تحقيق اللقب عليه أن يتغلب على كل المصاعب   التي تواجهه.
وجود باسكال مع عزام غير مؤثر 
قلل  غارزيتو  من أهمية وجود باسكال مع عزام التنزاني واستبعد أن يكون قد كشف  أوراق  فريقه للمنافس مبيناً أن المريخ الذي سيواجه عزام اليوم يختلف تماماً  عن  الذي كان يلعب باسكال في صفوفه الأمر الذي يجعله لا يتوقع أن يقدم  المدافع  الايفواري معلومة مهمة لفريقه الجديد وأكد غارزيتو أن وجود باسكال  في  الملعب كلاعب أمر يهم عزام لكن بالنسبة له كمدرب للمريخ فباسكال مثله  مثل  أي لاعب في الفريق التنزاني يعرف أين نقاط ضعفه وكيف يستطيع أن يستفيد   منها.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أحمد الباشا: 
باسكال صديق عزيز لنا وسيجعل الحماس طابع المباراة 
كذلك  تحدث في  المؤتمر الصحفي أحمد الباشا قائد الفرقة الحمراء والذي أشار إلى  أن هذه  الزيارة لا تُعتبر الأولى له لدار السلام حيث زارها من قبل مع  المريخ في  بطولة سيكافا وكذلك زارها مع المنتخب الوطني مبيناً أن الأجواء  لن تؤثر  كثيراً على مظهر المريخ في المباراة وراهن على قدرة الفرقة الحمراء  في  تقديم مباراة مميزة مؤكداً أن المريخ جاء إلى دار السلام حتى يقدم  مباراة  تتناسب مع سُمعته واسمه الكبير، وتحدث الباشا عن وجود زميله السابق  باسكال  في دفاع عزام وقال إن باسكال صديق عزيز بينه وبينهم كل تقدير  واحترام  ومازال على تواصل حميم معهم مشيراً إلى أن باسكال لاعب حماسي  وبالتالي  سيجعل مباراة اليوم حماسية مؤكداً أن المريخ الجديد يختلف عن  السابق في كل  شئ وبالتالي يستطيع أن يفاجئ عزام في مباراة اليوم.
مدير الكرة بعزام:
عزام نفّذ أفضل إعداد لدوري الأبطال 
أثار  الكابتن  سعيدي اللاعب السابق للمنتخب التنزاني والذي يشغل منصب مدير الكرة  بنادي  عزام التنزاني غضب الصحفيين عندما طالبهم بالاستماع فقط وعدم توجيه  أي  سؤال له يتعلق بعزام وتحدث سعيدي عن تحويل المباراة إلى ملعب عزام وقال  إن  هذه المباراة تخصهم وبالتالي من حقهم أن يقوموا بتحويلها إلى أي ملعب   يرتاحون للعب فيه وبعد ذلك من حق المريخ أن يحول جولة الاياب إلى أي ملعب   يرغب فيه وتحدث سعيدي عن المريخ ووصفه بالفريق الكبير والمعروف في أفريقيا   لكنه عاد وأكد قدرة عزام على تقديم مباراة مميزة تؤهله للتفوق على المريخ   لأنهم يثقون كثيراً في امكانيات لاعبيهم ولأن لديهم هدف محدد يرغبون في   تحقيقه في هذه المباراة، ورأى مدير الكرة بعزام أن ناديه نفّذ إعداداً   مثالياً لدوري الأبطال بصورة لم تتوافر لأي نادٍ آخر ينافس في البطولة   مشيراً إلى أنهم خاضوا من التجارب الأفريقية ما يكفي لتجهيز الفريق ولعبوا   في مواجهة أندية كبيرة مثل مازيمبي وزيسكو وكمبالا سيتي وبالتالي فهم  يثقون  في أن هذا الإعداد سيدفعهم لتقديم مباراة مميزة أمام الأحمر، وشدّد  مدير  الكرة بعزام على أن ناديه يمتلك كل أسلحة التفوق على المريخ، فالمدرب   الكاميروني جوزيف اوموق أقصى الأحمر عندما كان مدرباً لليوبار الكنغولي   وجورج نسيمبي أطاح بالأحمر العام الماضي من دوري الأبطال عندما كان مدرباً   لكمبالا سيتي، وتوقّع سعيدي أن يقوم باسكال بدور كبير في مباراة اليوم   لمصلحة عزام وقال: باسكال لاعبنا ومن حقنا أن نستفيد منه وأن يقدم لنا كل   معلومة متعلقة بالمريخ ولو كان الأحمر يريد باسكال لما أطلق سراحه قبل   نهاية فترته.
ادعّت أنه وصف عزام بفريق الآيسكريم 
الصحافة التنزانية تواصل إحراج غارزيتو بالتصريحات (المشتولة) 
مضت  الصحافة  التنزانية الصادرة أمس قُدماً في تجاهلها التام لمباراة المريخ  أمام عزام  ولم تورد جميع الصحف التنزانية أي خبر عن عزام في حين اكتفت  صحيفة ستيزن  التي تبالغ في كراهية عزام بنشر تصريح ملفّق للفرنسي غارزيتو  وقلل فيه  كثيراً من شأن عزام حيث قالت الصحيفة إن المدير الفني للمريخ وصف  عزام  بالفريق الصغير وأشارت إلى أن غارزيتو أكد استحالة صمود فريق  الايسكريم  أمام فريق كبير مثل المريخ بيد أن المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء  نفى الخبر  بشدة ونصح الصحافة التنزانية إن كانت راغبة في الإساءة لعزام  والتقليل من  شأنه الا تقحمه بتصريحات محرجة لم تصدر على لسانه.
جماهير سيمبا تقتحم فندق المريخ وتطالب بتوفير التذاكر 
اقتحمت  أعداد  غفيرة من جماهير سيمبا التنزاني الفندق الذي تقيم فيه بعثة المريخ  وطالبت  بضرورة توفير تذاكر لهم نظراً للفئات العالية للمباراة التي لجأ  إليها  نادي عزام من أجل حرمان جماهير الشباب وسيمبا من دخول المباراة ورحّب   الوفد الإداري بنادي المريخ بجماهير سيمبا وأكد لهم أنه سيوفّر لهم   التذاكر بالقُرب من الاستاد مؤكداً أن المريخ على علاقة مميزة مع نادي   سيمبا وسيتيح الفرصة لكل المشجعين الراغبين في متابعة المباراة للدخول.



*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




عزام يتوعد المريخ بالهزيمة قاسية وتاريخية



    عزام  لم يتوعد فقط هي امنيتكم  التي لن تتحقق بمشيئة االله احلموا زي ما عايزين  يا عالم الوهم ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*متشكرين يا شباب ربنا يجزيكم خير وفير
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
*

----------


## عز الدين

*علاء_الدين يطالب المريخ بإحترام أزام التنزاني للتأهل بأبطال أفريقيا::

#السودان - #كوورة_سودانية - بدر الدين بخيت::

 طالب #علاء_الدين_يوسف ، لاعب وسط الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني ، بإحترام فريق أزام والاعتراف بحجمه حتى يتمكن المريخ من العبور عبر بوابته نحو الدولي التالي ببطولة دوري ابطال أفريقيا.

 وأكد في تصريحه ل"" سعيهم على تقديم أداء أفضل لإسعاد جماهير المريخ حينما  يواجه الفريق مضيفه أزام التنزاني عصر اليوم الأحد بالعاصمة التنزانية دار  السلام في المباراة الاولى بالدور التمهيدي من البطولة.

 وقال  علاء الدين يوسف: "نريد أن نقدم أفضل ما عندنا ونريد نعود إلى السودان من  تنزانيا ونجد جمهور المريخ سعيد بالنتيجة التي سنخرج بها له.. ونحن لابد أن  نحترم أي فريق نواجهه في أي مباراة ، ونحن كلاعبين بالمريخ نرى أن عزام  فريق كبير ، ولديه جمهوره وإمكانياته وحتى نتأهل للمرحلة التالية من دوري  أبطال أفريقيا لابد أن نحترم أزام على أساس أنه فريق كبير
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير 
في البداية تحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وقال إنه لم يأت لدار السلام بحثاً عن التعادل أو للخروج بأقل خسارة وأضاف: جئت لانتصر وحتى أقدم مباراة كبيرة تمثل انذاراً شديد اللهجة لكل المنافسين للمريخ في دوري الأبطال وبنيت خطتي وطريقة اللعب على الفوز ولا شئ سواه ومن الطبيعي أن أبحث عن الفوز لأنني أشرف على تدريب نادٍ كبير له قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة ظلت تطالبني مراراً بتحقيق الفوز وحسم التأهل من جولة الذهاب.
أمتلك عناصر مؤهلة



  الهي يطمنك يا غرزة ويحقق امانينا وامانيك يارب .كلامو كلام الواثق من نفسه وكلام الواثق  من فريقه ..يا غرزة تسمح لي أقول لك يا خطييير ..
                        	*

----------

